# Como transfomar de una toma de 110v a 220v



## americagsm

quisiera saber si hay como hacer algun arreglo para sacar de toma de 110v a 220v en vez de tranasformar algun circuito espero su ayuda gracias


----------



## elbrujo

Transformar? de que modo? entran 110volts alterna o continua? cuantos hz? y los 220Volts son alterna o continua?


----------



## pipa09

americagsm dijo:


> quisiera saber si hay como hacer algun arreglo para sacar de toma de 110v a 220v en vez de tranasformar algun circuito espero su ayuda gracias


 
Si vas atrabajar con AC, Conectas un autotranformador de 220V a 110V pero al reves!!


----------



## yepec

americagsm dijo:


> quisiera saber si hay como hacer algun arreglo para sacar de toma de 110v a 220v en vez de tranasformar algun circuito espero su ayuda gracias



si la alimentacion de tu localidad es de 110 V, para poder obtener 220 V necesitarias tener dos lineas de alimentacion, pero de este modo tendrias 110 V en cada rama, de otra manera, sin utlizar transformador no creo que se pueda.

saludos...


----------



## panama1974

Creo que quiere conectar alguna ducha de 220 voltios , la solucion enviar un cable cordon caucho con molduras hasta el panel electrico y listo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Perdón que meta la cuchara, pero no dijo en ningún momento sin transformador, dijo: 





> en vez de tranasformar algun circuito



pipa09, respuesta correctaaaaaaa! (a mi criterio claro).


----------



## pipa09

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Perdón que meta la cuchara, pero no dijo en ningún momento sin transformador, dijo:
> 
> pipa09, respuesta correctaaaaaaa! (a mi criterio claro).


 

Para mi es asi de simple, Saludos Black!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Tal cual mi querido hermano cocinero. Al menos elbrujo, intentó saber de qué se trataba, y aún sin responder el autor, críticas y críticas.
Gente, a veces es también una ciencia entender la pregunta. Muchas veces me siento tentado de responder algo, pero los años me llevaron a releer las preguntas, ya que más de una vez, mi interpretación de ellas era errónea.


----------



## el-rey-julien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/


----------



## fernandob

eu trabajo con electricidad .....un poquito.

por lo que mencionan se estan refiriendo a que en esa casa , departamento , piso o castillo les lelga 110vca o sea una fase y neutro.

pero quieren tener 220vca con la simpleza de hacer llegar otra fase.
simpleza 

una papa, hacer llegar a un enchufe trifasica (o por lo menso 2 polos vivos) .
anda a ver si es una casa y en el pilar tiene acceso a otra fase.
mandala por el caño nomas.
dale duro no llames a un electricista y a olvidarse de cualquier norma que el caballero quiere olvidarse de un transformador que es tan complicado.


si.....era tan simple como hacer llegar otra fase al el enchufe .
n


----------



## panama1974

Hay un tranformador que venden los chinos que convierte de 110 a 220 voltios pero no se le puede conectar algo que consuma mucho amperaje , digamos que kiera conectar una maquina de soldar , no detalla que quiere conectar a los 220, otra cosa si la conexion  es de tuberia de pvc por fuerza debe llevar 2 cables forrados y el neutro desnudo ,el cable frio lo conecta a un breaker y listo , ya tiene sus 220.


----------



## pipa09

Mas de 8 horas tirando ideas y aun no sabemos a ciencia cierta para que el autor del post necesita sus deseados 220V.
Espero que se de una vuelta por el tema que inicio y nos devele el misterio.
Saludos!



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tal cual mi querido hermano cocinero.


 
No lo digas fuerte que los muchachos se me rien despues!

Saludos mi hermano fernecero!!!! o como quiera que se diga!


----------



## Scooter

Si lo que necesitas son 2mA se me ocurren varios inventos (eso si mas liosos que un simple autotransformador). Si lo que necesitas es poder enchufar una estufa ya no te escapas del autotrafo.
Si dispones de trifásica (Si es una vivienda es improbable pero no imposible) puedes sacar la toma de dos fases, aunque la proporción no es el doble de tensión, es [LATEX]sqrt3[/LATEX]
Resumiendo aclara la pregunta.


----------



## fernandob

panama1974 dijo:


> Hay untranformador que venden los chinos que convierte de 110 a 220 voltios pero no se le puede conectar algo que consuma mucho amperaje , digamos que kiera conectar una maquina de soldar , no detalla que quiere conectar a los 220, otra cosa si la conexion es de tuberia de pvc por fuerza debe llevar 2 cables forrados y el neutro desnudo ,el cable frio lo conecta a un breaker y listo , ya tiene sus 220.


 
aca en argentina es un trafo de 220 que baja a 110 y es solo para cargas resisitvas, es un dimmer a medio camino, logrando una eficaz de 110v .
pero no al revez 

estas cosas idiomaticas, el neutro en españa y en argentina (la madre tierra de españa) el neutro es celeste y tierra ya no va desnuda.......lo que ande desnudo por ahi que no se queje luego si es violado, maltratado, abusado o lo que sea.........por no recatarse .

y seguimos con eso de el idioma......cable frio no importa. pero conectar a una termica ,........de donde viene primero ??? 
no sabes cuantas veces le escapo a clientes que quieren que les cambien la montante por que viven en un departamento en un edificio , y lso cable sson finos o viejos.
anda a saber si estan pegados, si el caño esta podrido o aplastado, anda a saber si lo podes sacar, y mas si luego podras pasar un par mas gordos......
lo hice muchas veces, pero es ......jugar a adivinar.

y aca todos muy alegres hacen aparecer un cable vivo, (de otra fase que no es la que ya tenian ) con solo desearlo.

es INDUDABLE QUE ustedes tienen padrinos magicos.


----------



## pandacba

ja esto esta de risa, Pipa and Black lo más coherente,  no tiene sentido seguir diciendo nada cuando quien formulo la pregunta aún no responde, de echo como dijo Black el brujo busco precisiones, pero al no haber repuesta podemos seguir diciendo cosas y tal vez quein formulo la pregunta luego aclare que nada que ver lo que se endiendio..... 

Es decir es como un juego de adivinanza en el qu se trata de interpetar lo que que el sujeto quiso decir y si en una de esas tiro una pregunta capsiosa??? y a estas horas muere de risa ......


----------



## fernandob

panda: 
ya nadie se acuerda quien trajo la pelota, estamos jugando entre nosotros.
es mas.........si nos vamos a poner atentos a cada uno que pregunta a ver "su pregunta "


----------



## panama1974

fernandob dijo:


> aca en argentina es un trafo de 220 que baja a 110 y es solo para cargas resisitvas, es un dimmer a medio camino, logrando una eficaz de 110v .
> pero no al revez
> 
> estas cosas idiomaticas, el neutro en españa y en argentina (la madre tierra de españa) el neutro es celeste y tierra ya no va desnuda.......lo que ande desnudo por ahi que no se queje luego si es violado, maltratado, abusado o lo que sea.........por no recatarse .
> 
> y seguimos con eso de el idioma......cable frio no importa. pero conectar a una termica ,........de donde viene primero ???
> no sabes cuantas veces le escapo a clientes que quieren que les cambien la montante por que viven en un departamento en un edificio , y lso cable sson finos o viejos.
> anda a saber si estan pegados, si el caño esta podrido o aplastado, anda a saber si lo podes sacar, y mas si luego podras pasar un par mas gordos......
> lo hice muchas veces, pero es ......jugar a adivinar.
> 
> y aca todos muy alegres hacen aparecer un cable vivo, (de otra fase que no es la que ya tenian ) con solo desearlo.
> 
> es INDUDABLE QUE ustedes tienen padrinos magicos.



Yo recuerdo que iba a instalar un motor para un porton corrediso y se alimentaba con los 220 , el ingeniero compro ese transformador que era de 7 pulgadas por 5 el tamaño  y era nippon america , y se conecto  en la caseta del vigilante a los 120 voltios y listo quedo el motor trabajando perfectamente ,es cierto de los cables viejos y podria haber un corto o incendio , el que inicio esto ni a dado la vuelta para explicar para que quiere los 220 voltios , salu2.


----------



## americagsm

hola perdon por no contestar pero es corrriente alterna y y quiero para una estacion de infrarrojo


----------



## pipa09

americagsm dijo:


> hola perdon por no contestar pero es corrriente alterna


 

Entonces esto te servira https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/transfomar-toma-110v-220v-48183/#post412554


----------



## Scooter

¿Y?
-Potencia
-Es carga resistiva o de que tipo
-¿Es una estación de tren o es una estación de autobuses?  Perdón por el chite, pero me he quedado igual que estaba.

De nuevo: pon un autotransformador; no muerden.


----------

